# Angreifer können Passwörter von WordPress-Nutzern zurücksetzen



## Newsfeed (9 September 2008)

Durch einen weiteren Fehler soll es möglich sein, das pseudozufällig angelegte Passwort zu erraten. Angreifer hätten damit Zugriff auf das Blogsystem.

Weiterlesen...


----------

